# Clausing 6914



## JPigg55 (Mar 19, 2017)

I found this lathe and wondering if anyone had any info about these models. A search here didn't return anything,


----------



## scwhite (Mar 19, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> I found this lathe and wondering if anyone had any info about these models. A search here didn't return anything,
> 
> View attachment 229127
> View attachment 229128
> ...


I like that lathe I think the 6900 series is a 14" swing
By 48" Center to center .
     I need one


----------



## scwhite (Mar 19, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> I found this lathe and wondering if anyone had any info about these models. A search here didn't return anything,
> 
> View attachment 229127
> View attachment 229128
> ...


Did you get the taper attachment & Four jaw chuck 
With it


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 19, 2017)

I found it listed for sale, would like to own it, been looking for a larger lathe.
Trying to find some information on the 6900 series lathes. I'm not very familiar with Clausing lathes, but a lot of people seem to like them.
Not sure what a good price would be either. They're asking almost  $3900 for it.


----------



## scwhite (Mar 19, 2017)

$3900. Don't sound bad at all .
I think if it has the taper attachment get it.


JPigg55 said:


> I found it listed for sale, would like to own it, been looking for a larger lathe.
> Trying to find some information on the 6900 series lathes. I'm not very familiar with Clausing lathes, but a lot of people seem to like them.
> Not sure what a good price would be either. They're asking almost  $3900 for it.


I dont see a taper attachment on it


----------



## scwhite (Mar 19, 2017)

I need a bigger lathe also I have a Clausing 4900
Right now but it only has a 36" cc I need a 48" or 50"
CC .  With the taper Attachment.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 20, 2017)

No 4 jaw or taper attachment, advertised as below:

Clausing 14" x 48" Variable Speed Lathe, Model 6914, 3 Jaw Chuck, Steady Rest, Aloris Tool Post & 3 Holders, Live Center, L00 Spindle, 1-3/8" Spindle Hole, Spindle Nose Internal Taper 4-1/2 MT, Morse Taper #3 Tailstock, Flame Hardened Bed Ways, 3 HP 3 Phase


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice machine, but $3900 sounds high to me for your area. Might want to check government auctions and such in your are vicinity. Mike


----------



## chips&more (Mar 20, 2017)

I know the lathe well. It would be a nice HM lathe. The price is on the high side. Some people slam the variable speed mechanism and the hydraulic speed control. To me, they are just whiners and probably just don’t have a clue on proper repair/maintenance, but love to type negativity on the net. That lathe will have plenty of power to turn your hobby projects. And can hold tenths all day. If it has not be recently serviced. Be prepared to spend some more money and time before you get to make your first chip on it. About 6(?) bearings in the power train and the cross feed screw and nut come to mind. And if the clam shell vari drive is worn out? You will need to be handy at repairing it and NOT just running down to the store and buying a new one…Dave


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 20, 2017)

There is a manual and an inspection form on the Clausing 6900 Series for a serial number range in DOWNLOADS.  A copy of the blank inspection form would be handy to take with you if going to inspect a machine you are thinking of buying.  

Instructions for efficiently using DOWNLOADS will be found in the sticky area at the top of this forum.

Downloads was adapted from what Xenforo called Resources.  Its greatest drawback is that it has no Sort capability.  Files appear in reverse order of the date that they were added (newest on top). There are almost 2000 files in DOWNLOADS.  If you don't use the Category tree to filter out non-CLausing lathes, you will have a LOT of pages to scroll through to find anything.


----------



## scwhite (Mar 20, 2017)

I have more than that in my 4900


----------



## Made in USA (Apr 10, 2022)

JPigg55 said:


> I found this lathe and wondering if anyone had any info about these models. A search here didn't return anything,
> 
> View attachment 229127
> View attachment 229128
> ...


I bought a 6913 with taper attachment, steady rest, Aloris with 3 holders, collet bar,, full set of 5c collets, face plate, 3jaw chuck. 
Mine was well used, (worn). I had to replace the lead screw, lead screw support bushings, worm, worm bushing, worm key, 1/2 nut, turn hand wheel shaft on apron and bush housing, tail stock key(special part had to make), replace several ball oilers, strip and repaint everything, make new shelves for cabinet, machine a new back gear driver pin(previous owner made a funky one out of a trailer hitch pin, replace both clutch lever handles, replaced thread chart placard. The ways are worn in the chuck area, and should be reground. Quotes are from $2500-$15,000 to rebuild them. I am going to use it like it is for a while. I paid $4,000 for it, sight unseen off an equipment sales online! I paid too much!  

They say "you learn from your mistakes"...I must be a genius!


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 10, 2022)

Text doesn't match Subject.  Did you buy a 6913 or a 6914?

Never mind.  They are both 14" swing lathes, 14x30 and 14x48.  If you read through the thread above, you would have seen that in the Clausing Lathes folder in the Clausing section of Downloads there is a PDF copy of the owners manual and an inspection sheet.  Be sure to read through and follow the instructions on using Downloads or you will spend time finding the two files.


----------



## Made in USA (Apr 11, 2022)

I bought a 6913 as stated. They are the same lathe basically. I have downloaded from the web the manual for both the lathe and taper attachment. Sorry maybe my post was not in the right place. My intention was to simply put out information on the 6900 series and what I ran into buying one. Not sure what you mean if I "bothered to read through the thread above"... Why so sharp to me? This doesn't make me want to continue posting!


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry.  What I meant was that you really should have started a new thread.  The thread you tagged onto dates back to 2017 and is about a different model number.  However, my wife was hollering at me to come and help her do something out in the kitchen and I got in a hurry.


----------



## Made in USA (Apr 11, 2022)

That's ok, I was worried somebody would have complained that i did not use an existing thread. Since the 6913 and 6914 are so close, I was trying to not start a new thread.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 11, 2022)

I like when people use old threads when appropriate. I think it was appropriate here.


----------



## Made in USA (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you, I appreciate hearing that!


----------

